# leuc morphlets!!



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

A few more leucs for the morph out tub!!! They are morphing out very large for me this time around, near the size of my adult lamasi. Giving credit to the epashy soilent green and cyclopeez they got as tadpoles. 9 in the morph out now, with a few more batches to go. Leucs will always ALWAYS be one of my favorite frogs. Whats not to love right? Just look at those little guys!


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I would have to agree! Although I would like to think I have some pretty wonderful frogs in the 'frog room" there is a reason the leucomelas are in my living room. 

Did you raise the tads all in that one container?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

No, all raised singly, just consolidated into one cup for a photo op


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

They popular for a reason. I know I enjoy my leucs, and I can't wait to breed them, although it may be difficult because I think I have 2 friggin' females. Just my [email protected] luck lol


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

frogparty said:


> No, all raised singly, just consolidated into one cup for a photo op


I kind of figured that .. but sometimes it is fun to think people have broken a frog taboo and did something new. Just raising big healthy froglets is more then cool enough though.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ive attempted to raise leucs commually before, and what happens is you'll get one large tad that grows at a normal rate, while the others growth is severely stunted


----------



## grantska (Apr 12, 2012)

The morphing phase of development is always so exciting!

How long do your Leuc tads usually take to come out of the water? You mentioned that with the improved diet they are larger, but have you seen any difference in morph time with the increased size?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

These were laid as eggs March 29th, so about exactly 3 months from egg to froglet. Pretty standard


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice! Great looking frogs right there!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

frog dude said:


> They popular for a reason. I know I enjoy my leucs, and I can't wait to breed them, although it may be difficult because I think I have 2 friggin' females. Just my [email protected] luck lol


ehhh, now that I think about it, my luck really isn't so bad. Don't know why I said that. I really love the morphlets, they will always be one of my favorites too.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

That's a really cool pic, thanks for sharing!

Make sure to post some once they're landlubbers


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome photo! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

This is not always the case. I communally raise all my tincs and auratus with no issues so it can be done. I won't go into detail as I don't want to hijack your thread. Although I will start a new one if there's interest.



Casper





frogparty said:


> Ive attempted to raise leucs commually before, and what happens is you'll get one large tad that grows at a normal rate, while the others growth is severely stunted


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I'd be interested. I'm sure the size of the container makes a difference


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes, please do share. Why keep secrets like this secret?


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. That stage is probably my favourite part of their life cycle. 
As several other people have requested, post some more pictures when they climb up and out, please!


----------

